# Mi posso ancora fidare del mio sistema?

## maevil

Salve a tutti,

di recente qualcuno e' riuscito a craccare il mio account di posta su hotmail,non che lo usi seriamente:solo come login per msn.Ad ogni modo e' successo che sono state inviate delle mail di spam dal mio indirizzo ai miei contatti(ho trovato la mail in copia nella inbox quindi escluderei totalmente lo spoofing).

Ho aperto un altro topic nel forum per chiedere come sia potuto succedere,dai pensieri di altri e' emerso che l'ipotesi piu' probabile sia stata un attacco brute force.Io non so bene se sia stato questo o meno l'attacco, vorrei chiedere a voi, considerando tutte le varie ipotesi, mi posso ancora fidare del mio pc?Cioe' non e' che per qualche malaugurato caso sia riuscito a installare qualche programma malevolo qui?In caso c'e' qualche linea da seguire per cercare di identificare un qualche problema?

Ho emerso clamav, domani controllo se riporta qualcosa di anomalo.

----------

## riverdragon

Prima di fasciarti la testa, cambia la password. Potresti aver lasciato una sessione aperta su qualche computer, aver salvato la password in un browser non tuo, averla "persa" in giro, o ancora avere semplicemente una password troppo facile da indovinare. Se il tuo caso è uno di questi, o anche se fosse corretta l'ipotesi del bruteforce, il cambio di password risolve la situazione.

----------

## djinnZ

Mi ricordo che c'era un modo per avere le password di hotmail una volta, quindi... (ma proprio hotmail? Mi sembri il berlusca all'indomani della statuetta in faccia che sostiene di non essersela andata a cercare.)

Una cosa del genere mi è capitata quando ho usato il mio account di posta dal pc dell'ordine (regolarmente infestato da tutto lo schifo possibile).

Non è che hanno crackato il tuo router (cerca discussione già presente) piuttosto?

----------

## maevil

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  (ma proprio hotmail? Mi sembri il berlusca all'indomani della statuetta in faccia che sostiene di non essersela andata a cercare.)
> 
> 

   :Embarassed:   io avevo detto che era una mail fatta e usata solo per msn..ammetto anche che non ho usato un altro account per pigrizia ma comunque non ha nulla di importante dentro.

Vorrei solo sapere se il sistema e' sicuro, per quanto possibile   :Laughing: 

Ora cerco per il router, ma io ho uno ethernet, e' possibile craccarlo(da remoto perche' non credo che mio papa' sia in grado xD)?  :Shocked: 

Edit:Ho cercato del post di cui parlavi ma non ho trovato, era in questa sezione?

----------

## ago

io darei un'occhio anche alla risposta segreta...cambia anche quella  :Smile: 

----------

## maevil

Avevo pensato alla domanda segreta, ma come al solito e' una cosa inventata,non deducibile e tantomeno ricavabile.

Le mie paure vengono sopratutto dal fatto che non uso il firewall al momento, pero' trovo anche improbabile che mi sia beccato qualche virus/troian per linux.Ora che mi viene in mente, qualche mese fa ho cliccato sul link di una mail del genere da un amico, poi mi son reso conto che era fasulla, e senza toccare altro ho chiuso il tab.E' molto probabile che da li abbiano preso il nome dell'account(dal virus dell'amico).

Pensate che dovrei preoccuparmi di infezioni al pc o sono piu' paranoie?

----------

## djinnZ

 *maevil wrote:*   

> Ora cerco per il router, ma io ho uno ethernet, e' possibile craccarlo(da remoto perche' non credo che mio papa' sia in grado xD)? 

 è una notizia di qualche tempo fa. Causa password imbecille di ripristino non modificabile moltissimi router hanno una backdoor ed esiste in giro sia l'elenco completo di queste password che un worm specifico dei router.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *maevil wrote:*   

> Avevo pensato alla domanda segreta, ma come al solito e' una cosa inventata,non deducibile e tantomeno ricavabile.
> 
> Le mie paure vengono sopratutto dal fatto che non uso il firewall al momento, pero' trovo anche improbabile che mi sia beccato qualche virus/troian per linux.
> 
> 

 

Se è per questo, nemmeno io uso un firewall e non ho mai avuto problemi. Se fai girare dei server sul tuo pc (tipo ssh, apache, etc) allora ha senso, altrimenti non ti serve un firewall.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora che mi viene in mente, qualche mese fa ho cliccato sul link di una mail del genere da un amico, poi mi son reso conto che era fasulla, e senza toccare altro ho chiuso il tab.E' molto probabile che da li abbiano preso il nome dell'account(dal virus dell'amico).
> 
> Pensate che dovrei preoccuparmi di infezioni al pc o sono piu' paranoie?

 

secondo me sono più paranoie... anche se fare un check non fa mai male

al massimo, fai cosi`. tieni un log di tutti i processi che girano sul tuo pc per un certo arco di tempo. se vedi sul log processi di cui ignoravi l'esistenza, allora preoccupati, altrimenti non c'e` alcun pericolo sul tuo pc.

a me successe questa cosa qualche anno fa e la risolsi facilmente cambiando la password sul sito. da allora uso password alfanumeriche praticamente casuali.

altra cosa: sulla mail, se leggi l'header, puoi capire chi e da dove è (ip number) stata spedita la mail. ci metti poco a capire se è stata spedita dal tuo pc (via client di posta) o via web (nel caso l'ip e` quello del server di hotmail, mi pare).  :Wink: 

----------

## maevil

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *maevil wrote:*   Ora cerco per il router, ma io ho uno ethernet, e' possibile craccarlo(da remoto perche' non credo che mio papa' sia in grado xD)?  è una notizia di qualche tempo fa. Causa password imbecille di ripristino non modificabile moltissimi router hanno una backdoor ed esiste in giro sia l'elenco completo di queste password che un worm specifico dei router.

 

Questa mi giunge del tutto nuova, domani cerco di informarmi per il mio router allora.Grazie dell'informazione!

darkmanPPT,

infatti pnon ho mai ritenuto necessario usare un firewall sul mio pc(su linux almeno),non usandolo appunto come server.

L'idea dei log mi sembra una buona soluzione, almeno servira' a far sparire questa paranoia   :Very Happy: 

Ora pero' ho troppo sonno, pensero' domani a mettere in pratica i vostri preziosi consigli.Grazie mille a tutti intanto  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  Non dico di installare chissà cosa ma almeno un minimo di firewall con un paio di regolette che blocchino connessioni ssh, accessi smb ed nfs etc. se inviati dal router (match su arp e ip) sono necessarie.

Clam principalmente è pensato per proteggere gli host windozz se proprio hai un dubbio installa un rootkit revealer (in app-forensics).

----------

